# New look for the front bumper!!!



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

You've done a great job with mods that's for sure......very nice custom mod there!


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

i like it, alot!!! was it hard not to get air bubbles in it since it was contoured? - Dan


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

lol we used to call that... "The Evo Mod"
on the cobalt forum


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

You beat me to it *******!!! I was going to do this awhile ago and just have no time lately


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

dacruze said:


> i like it, alot!!! was it hard not to get air bubbles in it since it was contoured? - Dan


They usually use plasti-cote so its easy to peel off if you dont like it anymore


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

bahhhhh you beat me to it. I literally just got back from home depot purchasing a small fine tooth hack saw to get rid of the cross. Did it cut pretty easy? I was just planning on taping the edge where I'm cutting with painters tape and marking off so the platic doesnt splinter. I'm kinda glad you did it first so I know it looks good lol.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol I'm glad that we were all thinking about doing it!!! It was easy to do, but with everything there were some hard spots. On the edges were hard and the middle line but I have just one small bubble and I'm hoping that the sun can take care of that. Other than that I haven't had anymore bubbles. I started from the bottom to the top and used a card from my wallet to push against the vinyl.


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> lol we used to call that... "The Evo Mod"
> on the cobalt forum


1 Evo mod for me ..
I like it ..
want to do mine like the sri-v "evo style"


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Your cruze is badass looking!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Your cruze is badass looking!


Yeah pretty much awesome!!!
Btw the did you do the checkers yourself with vinyl or have a shop do it?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

The checker vinyl I bought off eBay as one big sheet and than did it myself ( after the second time, the first time I missed up lol )


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

It's different but with the mods you've done it really flows with your car. You're doing a really good job! I know winter is coming but you need some low if you're not already!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I live in south Florida and the coldest it may get is the low 30' other than that its in the 50 and 60 degrees!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

And what is low?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> And what is low?


Ambient temps?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm guessing that is an up north thing lol I've never known that


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Get low as in coilovers or lowering springs haha!


----------



## Robafett (Apr 25, 2011)

Pretty sweet... I always enjoy looking at your car. It's amazing how something so simple/ minor can make such a difference in the look of the vehicle. Although I'm not sure I would've had the guts to remove part of the bumper.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Very Nice Mods. 
Love every single one of them!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol haha I can't stop laughing...... I haven't had the chance to put coilovers yet but its a most have in my book!!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You shouldn't be a chef. You should work in a custom car shop lol. Looks good man, i have a black Cruze so lol. It wouldn't make much sense.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

i was sitting there looking at mine the other day thinking.. those bars need removed  Thanks for confirming it looks good.. haha


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol that's true. I should get out of cooking and start custom cars


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice car man I really like it.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

You are way brave! Thats the look I wanted but I would never have done what you did. I just used carbon fibre vinyl on that area. Have you thought of painting that plastic splitter under there?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I was but I know I'm not that good with paint so I never tackled that and just went with vinyl


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

It looks like a high school kid's car...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> It looks like a high school kid's car...


As always I agree with Skilz on this one...

Keep the modding going none the less!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

As always, I'm just gonna say to each their own! lol


----------



## DanRS (Aug 23, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> It looks like a high school kid's car...



yeah, i have to agree....


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

I didn't do the evo part though. I just taped off and painted the inside plastic black.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice looks good!!


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

thank you sir!


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I painted mine and I am not a body man. It was surprisingly easy. It looks very good and with what you've done you would only enhance your aggresive look.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I just made a grill to fit inside of the bottom grill ill post pic tonight but it looks good


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> I just made a grill to fit inside of the bottom grill ill post pic tonight but it looks good


I'm thinking of putting some mesh deep in there to protect the intercooler/radiator/etc. when I finally do this mod.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yea that's a great idea and that's why Im doing it cause I don't want anything to get hurt. Even though I don't have a turbo I'm going to get one , one day lol its really easy to do I'm making a video on how I did it so u can have a better idea on what to do.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> Yea that's a great idea and that's why Im doing it cause I don't want anything to get hurt. Even though I don't have a turbo I'm going to get one , one day lol its really easy to do I'm making a video on how I did it so u can have a better idea on what to do.


You have the LS? I had no idea! Lol Now I really need to see how the 80 series will sound on a 1.4...


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yea I have the 1.8L just wait intell Im able to turbo this car and do some real work on the motor. I really want to be one of the first to turbo a 1.8L


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

looks good. i just may do this mod.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Chefmaster87 said:


> Yea I have the 1.8L just wait intell Im able to turbo this car and do some real work on the motor. I really want to be one of the first to turbo a 1.8L


It would be costly lol but then again all you would have to do is cook alot more.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

That's the goal my friend lol who wants some food!!! It's going to be really costly be worth it at the end first rims before anything else. I keep saying I'm going to do it but never do it so first rims lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Chefmaster87 said:


> That's the goal my friend lol who wants some food!!! It's going to be really costly be worth it at the end first rims before anything else. I keep saying I'm going to do it but never do it so first rims lol


LOL I told myself that too and i got an intake instead. That why i try my best to avoid threads with deals on them (already messed up on the tune thread, power of suggestion)


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol this is so true


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Chefmaster87 said:


> Lol this is so true


If you own a restuarant im going to be pissed i wasnt invited.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol don't worry my friend I don't own the restaurant just the chef of the joint lol its close to owning but one day ill own my own restaurant!!!


----------



## boardgrl787 (Nov 1, 2011)

To chefmaster: I noticed at the beginning of your video the tinted vinyl on your tail lights. I have been looking for weeks to find a precut piece that will fit just over the red portion of the light like you have as well. So what I did was buy a precut for the entire tail light and then was planning on cutting it myself so the clear part of the lens is not covered. Is this what you did? Any help or suggestions would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

The tint that I bought was the Rtint per-cut film. After I put the tint on I waited for about 10mins, than with a razor blade I cut out the white lens and u don't have to push hard on the tint to cut it and the taillight It self will be fine with the razor blade I checked myself. U will be fine just don't rush when cutting then ull get those wave lines lol send me a pick so I can see how u did!!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice mod, I've always liked this look. Did a the same on my camaro, except it wasn't a clean job. Body work isn't my forte.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Will I am a kid in the inside!!! Aren't we all lol


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Does any one know if the honeycone grill ( the lower bottom grill ) for the RS fit the 1.8l cruze


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Lookin' Good!!!! Were the contrasting colors (silver and black) factory or something you did yourself?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> Does any one know if the honeycone grill ( the lower bottom grill ) for the RS fit the 1.8l cruze


It will not fit, but can be trimmed- It's a great $50 mod that will protect your innards.
I know you've seen this thread, but it'd be a good idea to check it out again.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/3293-rs-lower-grill-install.html#post41347


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

hey chef did you plasti dip your top roof or you went vinyl? I actually want to do my roof black and my hubcaps (sorry if I'm copying you but I really like how your cruze looks lol plus we have the same car sliver LS 6 speed manual good figure lol)


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

copy away man thats why I made a youtube channel and post all the pictures here!! Everything black on the car is 3M gloss vinyl and I used a spray paint high gloss called plastic ( Rust - Oleum ) for the hubcaps


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome man thanks. Its amazing how small mods can make the car look so good!


----------



## superdave (Oct 4, 2011)

Calintz said:


> Awesome man thanks. Its amazing how small mods can make the car look so good!


I agee, chef has a nice looking car there. When I get my car in I know I've got a few good ideas from checking his car out in this forum. And when I do I'll give credit where its due.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys ill have more mods soon!!!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> Will I am a kid in the inside!!! Aren't we all lol


Well put, your only as old as you want to be, it is only a number.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Agree


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

did this last night looks sick


----------

